# Advice for Life Shine Cleaning



## sTTeve (May 26, 2010)

I'm picking up a TT at the weekend. It's an 05 in red from an Audi dealer. As part of the negotiations I got a free Life Shine Valet. What's the best way to clean the car with this on? Should I wax, or leave it for a few months.

It's also a ragtop, is Johnsons Baby Bath best for everyday washing of the top?

Great forum, hopefully pick up loads of advice.

Steve


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I would get someone to look at the car, as the dealers are known for just chucking lifeshine etc on to your car..

It's not the best stuff, it is just a sealant. Treat it as you would any wax or sealant..

Was with a mild shampoo, and top up your wax or sealant of choice every few months..

Your roof shouldn't need cleaning all the time, a tack over with some tape, to pick bits off the roof, and a hoover with a soft brush..

If the roof hasn't been cleaned in a while, a roof cleaner such as renvo, and a sealer should be carried out..

I think the lifeshine kit is either Autoglym or Scotts, depends on what they want to give you..


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Some sound advice above, and I use to use the AG Roof Kit every couple of months on my TTR.


----------

